# Algae ID help



## rrogan (Nov 7, 2007)

I have this algae on almost all of my plants and I don't know what kind it is exactly or how to fix it. I have a 55g tank with a 2x55 W Ah supply light kit on 8 hours a day. Pressurized co2 at about 35 ppm, and I dose KNO3 and K2PO4 on a semi EI basis. I keep the nitrates around 15 and the phosphates around 1. Ph is about 6.4. I've tried large water changes all at once, or multiple small water changes throughout the week and nothing seems to help it. I've increased my co2 a little and I don't see any reaction from the fish as of now. Here are some pics. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## xspy (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like Black Beard Algae (BBA) SAE (Siamese Algae Eater) will eat BBA. However that will not help the cause.


----------



## rrogan (Nov 7, 2007)

i dont think its bba because I've been putting in excel 3x the recommended amount and it's not turned red or anything before. I had a problem with bba before and the excel was able to get rid of it.


----------



## xspy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yep you are right. I have been calling it that and I was wrong. After further reserch I have found this algae ID page. Perhaps it can help you ID this stuff. I can't seem to place it.. http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/algae.htm Good luck, Hope it helps


----------



## rrogan (Nov 7, 2007)

yea i've looked at pages like that, i just can't really place it under any category


----------

